# Is it just me?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Is it just me or do they try to make it more confusing than it really needs to be? I plan to do a lot of camping and hiking this spring and summer and would like to enjoy our many National Parks but I'll be damned if they can't just tell us what the rules are so we can abide by whatever dumb laws are set forth. IMO there should be no question as to if you can carry a firearm while hiking/camping in these parks.

From Firearms Q and A:



> Q. How do I know where I can take a firearm?
> 
> A. It is the responsibility of each individual to know and understand applicable federal, state, and local firearms laws.
> 
> ...


Firearms Q and A - Appalachian National Scenic Trail (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If you'll elect me supreme leader, the only place it will be illegal to carry a weapon is a place that sells alcohol for drinking on that premises.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> If you'll elect me supreme leader, the only place it will be illegal to carry a weapon is a place that sells alcohol for drinking on that premises.


I think I may be on board! Denton/Trump 2016...no no no, Denton/Cruz 2016.....no no no, Denton/Slippy 2016 that's the ticket! Well you guys will need to work out who takes first billing.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

That is typical government talk (this statement valid only if not superseded by previous statement).


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do what you can to find out. Call your fed representatives office for the national parks. NRA may be helpful for that and states. Decades ago, I just carried concealed and said nothing, asked nothing. Then again prohibitions did not concern me in my youth as they may now.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> If you'll elect me supreme leader, the only place it will be illegal to carry a weapon is a place that sells alcohol for drinking on that premises.


Why not legal to carry on the premises that sells alcohol for drinking? In MN it is legal to do so and has not been a problem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Why not legal to carry on the premises that sells alcohol for drinking? In MN it is legal to do so and has not been a problem.


I agree and carry all the time in places that sell alcohol. I NEVER drink when I carry but Mrs Slippy (my designated driver as well as designated firearm carrier) does.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We need to go back to the "cowboy law " carry every were but in church ...........................


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> We need to go back to the "cowboy law " carry every were but in church ...........................


Why not church? What you got against Jesus? Just kidding on the Jesus part.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Just another reason to make CCDW permits universally recognized by all states just like drivers licenses are.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Just another reason to make CCDW permits universally recognized by all states just like drivers licenses are.


Better yet, eliminate all Carry Permits/Licenses etc. They are a form of Gun Control and I believe them to be against the 2A. ...Shall Not Be Infringed...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Purposely ambiguous to discourage the citizen from exercising their rights.

Remember, some law enforcement believe that knowing and exercising your rights is looked upon as an extremist action. 

I recently verified this in a post written by a law enforcement officer.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> If you'll elect me supreme leader, the only place it will be illegal to carry a weapon is a place that sells alcohol for drinking on that premises.


And if you elect me when you go where they serve alcohol and you don't have a weapon you
will be issued one. (no fights this way)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Purposely ambiguous to discourage the citizen from exercising their rights.
> 
> Remember, some law enforcement believe that knowing and exercising your rights is looked upon as an extremist action.
> 
> I recently verified this in a post written by a law enforcement officer.


Exactly what I was thinking as I read the FAQ.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Better yet, eliminate all Carry Permits/Licenses etc. They are a form of Gun Control and I believe them to be against the 2A. ...Shall Not Be Infringed...


What kind of name is "Slippy". Sounds like a personal lubricant to me.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

John Galt said:


> What kind of name is "Slippy". Sounds like a personal lubricant to me.


I miss slippy. :concern: when is he due back?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> And if you elect me when you go where they serve alcohol and you don't have a weapon you
> will be issued one. (no fights this way)


Last year in GA they changed the law so you can now carry in a bar or restaurant that serves alcohol. Bottom line is except inside the post office, local school, and courthouse I just carry, my church is fine with my carrying when I attend. I use to worry about it but now days I just carry.

When I travel as long as the state recognizes my GA permit I just carry but I always carry concealed; there is no point in scaring people.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I miss slippy. :concern: when is he due back?


I suspect he's got 2 new names now. Buck B. and John Galt. If so he's arguing with himself on other threads.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I suspect he's got 2 new names now. Buck B. and John Galt. If so he's arguing with himself on other threads.


I know, but his multiple personalities are not the same as Slippy


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Carry holster problem.... When I carry I like a very compact 45 but they are heavy and "print" under the shirt (Alien Gear 3.0 in pants holster half way around back) so I usually run with a keltec 380 in the pocket. Any suggestions for a compromise that I can carry under a shirt, doesn't weigh much, but won't print with summer weight clothing?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

FoolAmI said:


> I suspect he's got 2 new names now. Buck B. and John Galt. If so he's arguing with himself on other threads.


I am not Slippy. Although I do count him as a good friend in real life.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Last year in GA they changed the law so you can now carry in a bar or restaurant that serves alcohol. Bottom line is except inside the post office, local school, and courthouse I just carry, my church is fine with my carrying when I attend. I use to worry about it but now days I just carry.
> 
> When I travel as long as the state recognizes my GA permit I just carry but I always carry concealed; there is no point in scaring people.


If you carry concealed, how does your church know you carry?
Or maybe you mean they don't legally restrict, and therefore must be fine with it?
Sorry for the off topic question.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> If you'll elect me supreme leader, the only place it will be illegal to carry a weapon is a place that sells alcohol for drinking on that premises.


You would also need to ban guns from any meetings involving members of the Democratic National Committee, since none of them apparently know ANYTHING about the safe handling of a firearm by the way they wave around guns at "ban them" speeches and their vast knowledge of "clips".

Just a thought.


----------

